# Need some help with VEMS



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Edit: added some things

I did an obd2 conversion in my rado and installed a big ass turbo and dailyd the car for 2.5 years. With NO issues other than a random maf code. One day I hit a speed bump and it cut my O2 wire and grounded the system and popped the fuse. Installed a new one and drove the car for another year with no problems. (2.5 years in total)

I maxed out my "chip" tune and decided to go standalone. I chose the vems. (P&P unit)

Prior to installing the vems the car had a few hiccups related to an old fuel pump. Which was replaced by a walbro 455 intank and a 255 external. Injectors are Siemens 840cc and I've got e85 in the tank.

So I've been battling getting this car to run for the last 4 months. I work 60+ hours a week and have a side business. I have limited time with this car. 

The car will flat out not run. It will not idle. It will not rev. It won't do a god damn thing. 

Fuel pressure is 60psi at idle (or when it will)
Per install of the lug guide the maf wires were connected (pin 2/3)
Knock sensors were removed
Unplugged stock 02s and cleaned up wiring.
Checked all grounds. Confirmed ok with logic probe and DVOM
My laptop communicates with the ecu and I can see all sensors
I've calibrated the TPS min/max value
Changed injectors in the fueling menu
Recalibrated the O2 sensor to 20.8 (can't remember off hand if that was target value)

No matter what I do the lambda valve always shows 1.29... Full lean at all times. Like the 02 sensor isn't working. I've switched the o2s with my AFR gauge to confirm both sensors work and do the same.


No matter what I do the car will not run.


Can anyone help me out on this issue? I have voltage and resistance values for all wires going to the vems unit. I would appreciate it.





Thanks,
B


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Do you get any of the "easy" stuff to work? Laptop connect, fuel pump prime with key on, rpm while cranking?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Laptop connects, fuel goes 60+ w/ key on and tach registers on the dash and the gauge in vems tune.


It just runs lean at all times no matter what. And it won't rev past 3k.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Try adding lots of fuel (through ve table or main fuel scalar)? E85 will want about 30% more than gas at temp and even more when cold. Not sure what your base configuration was set up for, maybe post the file or screenshots.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

How long has the E85 been in the tank??


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Try bumping up your req fuel like suggested above. Is your iac working ok?? How do your plugs look after trying to run? 
Is it just cranking or you can get it started??


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Try adding lots of fuel (through ve table or main fuel scalar)? E85 will want about 30% more than gas at temp and even more when cold. Not sure what your base configuration was set up for, maybe post the file or screenshots.


ill try that and post screen shots.


turboSlap said:


> How long has the E85 been in the tank??


a few months. there was some 93 in the tank as well, but it wasnt much


turboSlap said:


> Try bumping up your req fuel like suggested above. Is your iac working ok?? How do your plugs look after trying to run?
> Is it just cranking or you can get it started??


ill try to bump fuel in where it idles and go from there. IAC is built in on the throttle body, i can feel the stepper motor working through the accelerator pedal. it starts fine, just runs lean at all times. pings and wont rev past 3k. wideband and actual lambda (in VEMStune) reads lean at all times.


ill bump up fuel and go from there. 


thanks for the help.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No one will be able to help with the info you have posted... you'll need to post at minimum a log or two to see if everything is in order, and see if you're even roughly in the right ballpark. But I would suggest something else completely for you to be honest...

The base map you have on the VEMS from Kevin is probably just the normal one he gives out that is made to start up on pump fuel (I assume)? E85 is much harder to start when starting from scratch and you have no EFI experience.

Drain the tank, fill with 91 get the car running so you know there aren't any other issues. Make sure you have the injectors scaled correctly and the dead time set! Move forward from there. 

The worst thing you can do being a n00b to all this is start with too many changes


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> No one will be able to help with the info you have posted... you'll need to post at minimum a log or two to see if everything is in order, and see if you're even roughly in the right ballpark. But I would suggest something else completely for you to be honest...
> 
> The base map you have on the VEMS from Kevin is probably just the normal one he gives out that is made to start up on pump fuel (I assume)? E85 is much harder to start when starting from scratch and you have no EFI experience.
> 
> ...


i got it figured out, it was a fueling issue in the VE table. thanks to you guys.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nice.


----------

